# Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [ASSASSIN WIN]



## Seritinajii (Feb 11, 2011)

Made this thread because the player list and day/night notifications weren't working with the other.

---

The sun rises on a still-uneasy town. Of course, it's not an easy town to calm down.

The villagers gather in the square to find *Jack_the_PumpkinKing* dead in the square, apparently by the dropping of a heavy cow onto his head. The cow is peacefully grazing next to the square, and the villagers wonder how he could have died like this. *(Note: This is still an assassin kill; the assassin is the only killing role.)*

A divine voice comes from the heavens, of course commanded by the Kingmaker. 

*"Today's king shall be Chief Zackrai."*

*48 hours to convince Chief Zackrai whom to execute!*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

O.o my kingliness!

Alright, let's get to discussion!


----------



## Wargle (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

Hmmm. Heavy cow's.

Hmm. Asassians probably went after Jack for experience and helpfulness.

It is boring without him here guiding us along


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

Hm. Inactive lynch, I guess. Has Pig-Serpent posted?


----------



## Wargle (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

I believe he did, I'll check again though


----------



## Wargle (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

Yeah he did, posting again cuz editing is suspicious.

His post did raise suspicion though.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

WAIT WHAT HOW DID YOU POST BEFORE 4:30 PIME TARADOX


----------



## Wargle (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

What?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

What?
also, that post was supposed to be a bad attempt at a joke, what else is day 1 for.  Nothing ever happens.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

I know it was a joke but people found it suspicious.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

Okay, so! I have no idea what we should do. :( I honestly didn't find Pig-serpent's post very suspicious, but I don't know.

I do wonder why Squirrel wanted to kill OrngSumb instead of Flower Doll yesterday, though.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

Flower Doll rarely posts unless provoked with the threat of lynching. I figured that OrngSumb, who can remember posting more often, might have had a motive (ie- being an assasin) for not being active in this thread. That's about it, really.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

Hm. All right. Well, we haven't heard from Mai, Twilight Sparkle, or OrngSumb today, if anyone wants to go the inactive lynching route.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

Does anyone have suggestions? Not to put off what Applebloom said, but I'd like some other info.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*



Squirrel said:


> Flower Doll rarely posts unless provoked with the threat of lynching. I figured that OrngSumb, who can remember posting more often, might have had a motive (ie- being an assasin) for not being active in this thread. That's about it, really.


This makes sence really.
Since this thread hasn't really been a hive of activity, I don't really have any other clues.  (If only that stupid blue dog was here...)




Wow, I'm really into the bad jokes this game aren't I?


----------



## Wargle (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

I assume Orng would be a good choice, given the logic.


----------



## Mai (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

I agree with the logic, but what if he's innocent? Orngsumb's kinda sorta experienced.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

Alright, I like going with logic.

*Execute Orngsumb*


----------



## Mai (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

Does the day phase end immidiately? If so you might want to wait.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

Crap. I swear I'm innocent. I spent the last few days working and haven't had to time to really reply here. I have no clue who would be an assassin right at this moment.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

Sorry, OrngSumb, time is up.

<flavor text here due to busyness.>

"*OrngSumb is innocent.*"

The villagers sigh and prepare for the night.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Wargle (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 2]*

_The villagers talk recently cronwed king Cheif Zackrai into executing a person they are almost sure is an assasain. As OrngSumb is killed by the gallows, they immediately go to search their cottage. However, they didn't find anything incriminating. They were wrong again. Their numbers were slowly going down, they needed to find these assasains before they were all killed..._

Free Flavor text since you're busy


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Night 2]*

Thank you!

And we have one more night action that needs to be sent in because I forgot to change the game to night phase in my haste. Sorry about that.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Night 2]*

The citizens awake again, still uneasy. They walk up to the town square, when they see a dead body on the ground... 

*Mai* is dead. She was not an assassin.

A divine voice comes from the heavens yet again...

"Today's king is to be *Twilight Sparkle*."

You have *48 hours to convince the king whom to execute.*


----------



## Silver (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

Well...who should we lynch? We have to get an assassin today.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

well, Squirrel is the least active (but from what I've seen this is normal), and after that comes Pig-Serpent.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

I hate to inactivelynch, but.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

Hello, then.
Two assasins, five innocents. So these are our last two days, yeah.
We should probably make the discussion last for as long as possible. Hopefully a hint will be dropped along the way.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

And Pig-serpent doesn't really contribute. Half the posts are just odd jokes. What're his/her usual games like?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

Pig serpent actually tends to be an early kill, from what I've seen. In my first game, at least, he was the very first mafia kill.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Pig serpent actually tends to be an early kill, from what I've seen.


which is not a lot.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

I've seen boar in a few games, and boar doesn't really contribute much.
EDIT: Changed all pronouns to boar.


----------



## Silver (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

Wait...who is boar? Am I going to feel very stupid if I should know this O.O;;


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

Boar is Pig-Serpent's preferred pronoun.


----------



## Silver (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

Oh...I don't pay attention to these things. Why can't people just use usernames...so are we going with Pig-Serpent?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

Yeah, we should definately go with boar. *snickers*

EDIT: Evolved ^_^


----------



## Silver (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

}:| 

Well, we have a lot of time left so I'll wait for a little while before I kill him off if he defends himself of someone slips up.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

Hm. I still don't really find Pig-serpent that suspicious, but I guess we have no leads. :/ Jack _was_ killed the night after he accused Pig-serpent, but that's a very obvious move for the Mafia to make if Pig-serpent was one of them, so you'd think they would have avoided that if he was Mafia (unless they wanted to frame him). I don't know, I haven't really seen much of how Pig-serpent plays.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

Pfff nowadays if someone accuses someone and everyone lives, the mafia will kill the accuser to frame the accussee.

It's a way of throwing innocents off the trail. I've used it in past games and is one of my cheif deception techniqes.

Let's see, out of the list, possible Assasains... No one has really been suspicious. I think the most suspicious thing was Pig's joke and it wasnt suspicious much.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

*Bored* If I was Kinged today, I would have executed P-S already.
I can't believe you executed me! I even said that I said... that because I was bored >:(


----------



## Pig-serpent (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

I'm inactive right now because I'm sick, and have been since Sunday.  I post whenever I get one, which has been like everyother day.  Um, sure, kill me?  Yeah, like the rest of you, I have nothing.


----------



## Silver (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> *Bored* If I was Kinged today, I would have executed P-S already.


That...is actually suspicous you would say that. There really is no great rush to kill him...you know what, *Execute LS* and I hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

After a suspicious comment, the acting king decides to execute Legendaryseeker99. As the citizens drag him to the guillotine, he struggles and kicks until the blade comes down.

Of course, another voice descends from the heavens.

"This victim is not an assassin."

*Legendaryseeker99 is dead; he was not an assassin.*

Night time. *48 hours for night actions!*


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 3]*

The citizens wake up again, and of course they are uneasy. This is a very uneasy town, it seems. 

The remaining five villagers walk to the square to find a mangled dead body. A strange out-of-this-time-period machine is found, with some kind of sharp chain on the outside of a metal plate. The villagers christen this object a "chainsaw", and they determine that first she was tortured by having her leg sharpened by this "chainsaw", then she was stabbed to death. 

*Squirrel* is dead. She was not an assassin.

Quite an inefficient death method, they agree. However, as usual, a voice "appears" clearly:

"Today's king shall be *Wargle*."

*48 hours to convince Wargle whom to execute!*


----------



## Wargle (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

Oh hai guys I'm queen today what should we do??

And what is with these recent brutal deaths? not right at all.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

Yeah, I still have no idea who to lynch. This will probably be our last chance to get an assassin, though. Should we maybe actually go for Pig-serpent this time?

Hm. Well, there are two assassins left. Wargle could in fact be one of them, which would not be so good. :( Out of the five people we've got, we have two assassins, one Kingmaker, and two innocent non-Kingmakers. (I am an innocent non-Kingmaker. Therefore there is only one more.) The Kingmaker is definitely innocent and can't pick him/herself as king, right? That means Wargle isn't the Kingmaker (since he is today's king). If Squirrel wasn't the Kingmaker (in that case a new one would have been randomized after her death), that would mean Twilight Sparkle isn't the Kingmaker either (since she was king yesterday). Maybe we could take a chance and go for Twilight Sparkle, then, since we are able to execute her today and she has less of a chance of having an alibi than the rest...? Of course, Squirrel could have been the Kingmaker, in which case Twilight Sparkle could possibly be the Kingmaker now if she's innocent.

I am not asking for the Kingmaker to claim, of course, since that'll get them modkilled, but I asked Seri and we are in fact allowed to claim _not_ Kingmaker! I would like to ask that the other innocent non-Kingmaker speak up (Kingmaker, keep quiet!) so that will help us narrow it down a bit. Of course, an assassin can lie and claim innocent non-Kingmaker, but in that case we'll have more than one claim and we can rule out the others who didn't claim as such.

Anyone else have any other ideas?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

Just wondering, so we have to have an assassin dead by the end of today or else assassins win right?  Anyway I claim non kingmaker innocent.

Yeah, today it's either me or twilight sparkle really.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Pig-serpent said:


> Just wondering, so we have to have an assassin dead by the end of today or else assassins win right?  Anyway I claim non kingmaker innocent.
> 
> Yeah, today it's either me or twilight sparkle really.


Yes, that's correct, I think. I thought there might be a very unlikely scenario in which the innocents could still win, but now that I've thought about it a little more, I don't think such a possibility exists.

Hm! Anyone else want to claim non-Kingmaker innocent?

EDIT: I would especially like to know about Wargle! Wargle, are you a non-Kingmaker innocent! :o


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Applebloom said:


> Yeah, I still have no idea who to lynch. This will probably be our last chance to get an assassin, though. Should we maybe actually go for Pig-serpent this time?
> 
> Hm. Well, there are two assassins left. Wargle could in fact be one of them, which would not be so good. :( Out of the five people we've got, we have two assassins, one Kingmaker, and two innocent non-Kingmakers. (I am an innocent non-Kingmaker. Therefore there is only one more.) The Kingmaker is definitely innocent and can't pick him/herself as king, right? That means Wargle isn't the Kingmaker (since he is today's king). If Squirrel wasn't the Kingmaker (in that case a new one would have been randomized after her death), that would mean Twilight Sparkle isn't the Kingmaker either (since she was king yesterday). Maybe we could take a chance and go for Twilight Sparkle, then, since we are able to execute her today and she has less of a chance of having an alibi than the rest...? Of course, Squirrel could have been the Kingmaker, in which case Twilight Sparkle could possibly be the Kingmaker now if she's innocent.


Well, pig-serpent hasn't been king yet... so he _could_ be the kingmaker, because I know for a fact that _I'm_ the other non-kingmaker innocent.

But, Pig-serpent did ask about the winning conditions as they stand so that strikes me as a little suspicious. This is perplexing...

I say *Twilight Sparkle.*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

Okay, you know what? I'm not patient enough to see if Wargle's going to take my bait. :(

If Wargle is Mafia, we have _already lost_. I did say that if an innocent dies today, we lose. (The Mafia kills an innocent tonight, then either executes the remaining innocent tomorrow if an assassin is chosen as King or kills them the following night if not.) If we have a Mafia king today, there is absolutely no reason for them not to just go ahead and lynch an innocent without waiting for anyone to speak. It would be impossible for us innocents to win in that case. If we want to have any chance of winning, we must assume that Wargle is not Mafia. (Wargle, if you're Mafia, you may as well go ahead and end the game. :c There's no reason to keep us waiting!) Therefore, Wargle must be the other innocent non-Kingmaker. Pig-serpent and Chief Zackrai have both also claimed as such. First of all, this clears Twilight Sparkle, who must be our Kingmaker. (Seri, this doesn't count as the Kingmaker claiming, right?) Second of all, this leaves Pig-serpent and Chief Zackrai as our Mafia!

Wargle, if you're on our side, Pig-serpent and Chief Zackrai are your two best targets! (If you are not, then... sigh, how sad. :c) Kingmaker, if Wargle does kill an assassin, she and I as the two other innocents would be the safe choices for tomorrow's king. (If you don't trust me, put Wargle as your first choice!) Then we can kill the remaining assassin tomorrow!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

_One_ issue with that. Twilight Sparkle has been Queen. If she is the Kingmaker, that shouldn't have been possible. You and Pig-serpent haven't been King/Queen yet, leaving one of you as Kingmaker.


----------



## Silver (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

Why are you assuming that one that's been king/queen can't be kingmaker? Seri never said it didn't work like that, and I find *Cheif Zackrai* suspicous for even stating that in the first place. And Seri said pretty much anyone can become kingmaker. (just saying)


----------



## Eifie (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> _One_ issue with that. Twilight Sparkle has been Queen. If she is the Kingmaker, that shouldn't have been possible. You and Pig-serpent haven't been King/Queen yet, leaving one of you as Kingmaker.


I was king on the first day. Squirrel was likely Kingmaker before, with Twilight Sparkle being picked as the next one once Squirrel died.

(Also, only one issue with that? Are you admitting that you're an assassin?)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Why are you assuming that one that's been king/queen can't be kingmaker? Seri never said it didn't work like that, and I find *Cheif Zackrai* suspicous for even stating that in the first place. And Seri said pretty much anyone can become kingmaker. (just saying)


I was under the impression that the kingmaker couldn't make themselves the king/queen.

@Applebloom: Well then, you changed your name. And no, I am not saying I'm an assassin, which I'm not, It's just that was the matter I chose to address. I still think that Pig-serpent is Kingmaker, though.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> I was under the impression that the kingmaker couldn't make themselves the king/queen.
> 
> @Applebloom: Well then, you changed your name. And no, I am not saying I'm an assassin, which I'm not, It's just that was the matter I chose to address. I still think that Pig-serpent is Kingmaker, though.


They can't. But if the Kingmaker dies, a new one is chosen. The new Kingmaker could be someone who was chosen as king previously. Also, Pig-serpent claimed not to be the Kingmaker.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

The kingmaker cannot make himself/herself king.

However, if a kingmaker dies, he/she is replaced by another villager. I'm not saying necessarily that a kingmaker has died, but if any kingmaker did die, than another villager takes that place. It's a possibility that may or may not have happened in this game.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Applebloom said:


> Also, Pig-serpent claimed not to be the Kingmaker.


so did you, and so did I. Also, if he had claimed Kingmaker, he would be dead now.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> so did you, and so did I. Also, if he had claimed Kingmaker, he would be dead now.


Exactly. There's no reason for the Kingmaker to have claimed not Kingmaker when the Kingmaker is innocent-aligned, and doing so would really mess up their side's chances of winning the game. The real Kingmaker would just not say anything about their role at all. Thus everyone has been eliminated as a potential Kingmaker except Twilight Sparkle.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

So, what you're saying is then is that we're back to square one on who to lynch.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

Maybe square two, if we assume Twilight Sparkle is the Kingmaker.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> So, what you're saying is then is that we're back to square one on who to lynch.


No, that's not what I've been saying at all. What I'm saying is that if Wargle is Mafia, then either you or Pig-serpent is Mafia, but that wouldn't matter then because the innocents would lose anyway. If Wargle is not Mafia, then _both_ you and Pig-serpent are Mafia. We'll know once Wargle looks at this thread, I guess!

ETA: Or square two, sure, but with five players and two Mafia that's a pretty big step!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

Gah. Stop editing. 'Tis not... incredibly trustworthy. Not that I don't want to believe you're innocent, but it's difficult not to point at whoever edits and say "Guilty!"[/hyperventilating]

Anyway, I wasn't saying it was a bad thing, but it's less progress than what we had.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

Waiting for Wargle to come in.
Um, yeah, I'm innocent.  Not sure really what else you want me to say.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

..... _Fuck_ this *Execute Applebloom*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Wargle said:


> ..... _Fuck_ this *Execute Applebloom*


Goddammit. :(


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Wargle said:


> ..... _Fuck_ this *Execute Applebloom*


That was completely out of nowhere...


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

Out of seemingly nowhere, *Applebloom* is ordered to be executed by Wargle. She struggles, but eventually gives up. "Goddammit. :(" she says angrily, as the guillotine blade comes down on her neck.

*Applebloom* is innocent. 

*GAME OVER. Assassins win.*

Details will be revealed soon!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

DERP. Applebloom, it looks like we were the remaining innocents, and 
Wargle and either Twilight Sparkle or Pig-Serpent (but I'm leaning towards Twilight Sparkle) were the assassins.


----------



## Silver (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

I wasn't assassin!! Got turned into kingmaker the night before :(


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

... _really?_ then why didn't Wargle kill the player _we actually lnched_? So you know, Sparkle, you.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

*Wargle*: Assassin Leader
*Pig-serpent*: Assassin Accomplice

*Squirrel*: First Kingmaker, Night 0 to Night 3.
*Twilight Sparkle*: Villager, became a Kingmaker after Night 3.
*Jack_the_PumpkinKing*: Hero

*Applebloom*, *Blastoise*, *Chief Zackrai*, *Flower Doll*, *Legendaryseeker99*, *Mai*, *OrngSumb* - all Villagers.

My comments:
- You villagers should've executed Pig-serpent! That one suspicious comment...
- I was kind of sad that the Hero feature never kicked in.
- Squirrel's death (leg sharpened with a chainsaw then stabbed to death) was actually in the PM Wargle sent me:


			
				Wargle's PM said:
			
		

> Kill Squirrel by using a chainsaw and sharpening her leg and stab her ot death with it.


Does anyone think we should try another Kingmaker setup game?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Seritinajii said:


> My comments:
> - You villagers should've executed Pig-serpent! That one suspicious comment...


So you know, what I said _ON DAY ONE_?



> Does anyone think we should try another Kingmaker setup game?


I would join that. Maybe add some roles.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> I would join that. Maybe add some roles.


I'm not so sure the Kingmaker setup is conducive to many powered roles, but perhaps an inspector would be nice. I'd love another Kingmaker game, it's a nice variation of pace.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

I wanna be assassin leader again if we do another kingmaker lol it was fun.


What does hero even do?


----------



## JackPK (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Wargle said:


> What does hero even do?


Can't be lynched, and kills the king if he tries to lynch the hero. Not that it did me any good, lol.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

Hmm sorry bout offing you first. I felt it was right.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

It is all Twilight's fault we lost >:(
But I think we should do this again, with maybe two heros.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> It is all Twilight's fault we lost >:(


How?

If anything, it's my fault, or Applebloom's. (but more likely mine)


----------



## Silver (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> It is all Twilight's fault we lost >:(


What?! Why's it all my fault?! }:|


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> What?! Why's it all my fault?! }:|


'Cause you executed me on account of my boredness >:(


----------



## Wargle (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

If anything it's my fault you lost because I killed you all.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

What do you guys think of a Kingmaker game with a recruiting mason? As in, an innocent who recruits people each night to be part of their mason group, and they can communicate out of thread. But if the recruiter recruits a mafia, he/she dies and the group stops growing. 

A mason seems like a perfect fit for the medieval setting. And maybe an inspector. What do you think?


----------



## Mai (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia (second thread) [Day 4]*

That sounds good! It does fit with the medieval setting well, I think.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 25, 2011)

If so, then how many players? Same size, like 12, or maybe a bit more to accommodate the mason, like 15? I'm really not sure, but it sounds like a nice idea to me.


----------

